# Feierabendrunde Wiesbaden



## NEWbiker2005 (19. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

wer hat lust sich abends nochmal auf´s Rad zu schwingen und ne Runde zu fahren.
Fahre für gewöhnlich vom Hauptbahnhof Wiesbaden los - Neroberg, Platte oder zum Kellerskopf, Niedernhausen usw.
Leider kenn ich mich nicht so gut auch in der Gegend und stehe oft Planlos im Wald   und taste mich zurück nach Wiesbaden.

Würde auch mal gern zum Schlangenbad usw fahren.

Also wer hat Lust? einfach schreiben.

Oder hat jemad erfahrung mit GPS    macht das Sinn? Hat jemand soetwas?

Danke und bis bald


----------



## CubeLTD3 (19. Juli 2006)

ich fahre schon,aber ab naurod


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikecrazy (19. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

ich komme aus Taunusstein Hahn (auch relativ neu), man könnte sich ja an der Platte treffen oder Eiserne Hand. Trails fahre ich normalerweise Hohe Wurzel und Richtung Schlangenbad. Richtung Kellerskopf gibt es ja auch genug. 

Gruß


----------



## NEWbiker2005 (20. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

können uns ja nächste Woche auf der Platte treffen oder evtl. heute abend ?

Kannst mir ja ne Mail schicken dann können wir uns Tel. verabreden.



[email protected]


----------



## kimpel (20. Juli 2006)

es gab hier mal, bis es sich letztes jahr ein wenig verlaufen hat, das afterwork-biken-thema, bzw. leute die da immer dabei waren.

wenn ihrs rechtzeitig ankündigt wann und wo, und es mir passt, würd ich auch kommen, aber nich heut abend, da sind mir die ozonwerte wieder zu hoch, ich geh lieber gleich raus


----------



## janosch- (21. Juli 2006)

kimpel schrieb:
			
		

> es gab hier mal, bis es sich letztes jahr ein wenig verlaufen hat, das afterwork-biken-thema, bzw. leute die da immer dabei waren.
> 
> wenn ihrs rechtzeitig ankündigt wann und wo, und es mir passt, würd ich auch kommen



dito, wäre ich auch mal dabei.


----------



## CUBEDriver65195 (22. Juli 2006)

...ich wäre auch dabei!


----------



## kimpel (25. Juli 2006)

also, heute abend? treffpunkt talstation nerobergbahn? so 17:00uhr?
ne lockere runde, je nachdem wie heiß es ist und in welchen verfassungen wir?


----------



## janosch- (25. Juli 2006)

ein freund feiert heute abend seinen geburtstag...
kann heute also leider nicht. viel spass!


----------



## NEWbiker2005 (25. Juli 2006)

Ich kann heute leider auch nicht
Sonst am Fr.28.07.2006? Nerobergbahn Talstation?

18:00 Uhr?


----------



## CUBEDriver65195 (25. Juli 2006)

Kann leider sowohl heute Abend als auch Freitag nicht

Damit ich es etwas langfristiger planen kann: 
Nächsten Mittwoch, Nerobergbahn Talstation, 19.00 Uhr?
Vorschlag zur Tour: Erst Neroberg zum warm werden, dann hoch zur Platte, anschließend je nach Bock noch rüber zur Wurzel oder es einfach nur durch den Rabengrund krachen lassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maifelder (25. Juli 2006)

Ich fahre dann beim übernächsten Mal auch mit, muss mich erst noch 2 Wochen regenerieren.


----------



## trekkinger (25. Juli 2006)

Ich hätte auch generell Interesse!


----------



## CUBEDriver65195 (25. Juli 2006)

O.k. Ich frage dann mal ganz konkret, um etwas "Butter bei die Fische" zu geben. 

Wer von Euch hat Lust, nächsten Mittwoch um 19.00 Uhr von der Nerobergbahn Talstation rauf auf die Platte zu fahren?


----------



## trekkinger (25. Juli 2006)

Ich sage mal zu. Müsste klappen, wenn die Freundin nicht gerade genau an diesem Tag ihr Vorhaben wahr machen möchte und/oder das Wetter uns einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht.


VG
Kai


----------



## kimpel (25. Juli 2006)

kimpel schrieb:
			
		

> also, heute abend? treffpunkt talstation nerobergbahn? so 17:00uhr?
> ne lockere runde, je nachdem wie heiß es ist und in welchen verfassungen wir?


da eh fast keiner kann, ist die absage für heute abend ja wohl nicht allzu schlimme, denn ein gemütliches brunch artet hier gerade zur planschbecken-session aus und da mein bike am anderen ende von wiesbaden steht, schaff ich es wohl frühestens um 20:00uhr auf diesem zu sitzen, und das ist wohl für viele zu spät.


----------



## trekkinger (25. Juli 2006)

Wäre es nicht unbedingt gewesen. Aber die Freundin will evtl. mit mir fahren und die ist ziemlich unfit.

Bist Du nicht in Eppstein mitgefahren; wievielter bist Du in welcher Kat. geworden?

Und hast Du mal einen Link für "Rund um Wsb." am 16.9.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kimpel (25. Juli 2006)

1) rund um wiesbaden(wobei ich zur zeit eher zu einer nichtteilnahme tendiere, da ich die 30öcken garantiert gut im studium/umzug gebrauchen kann)

2) ja ich war in eppstein dabei, verlief eher suboptimal, gefahren bin ich die kurzstrecke in 1:45:08 macht dann ges. 30 von 199 und in meiner kategorie m20 den 9. platz


----------



## trekkinger (25. Juli 2006)

kimpel schrieb:
			
		

> 2) ja ich war in eppstein dabei, verlief eher suboptimal, gefahren bin ich die kurzstrecke in 1:45:08 macht dann ges. 30 von 199 und in meiner kategorie m20 den 9. platz


Also ich wäre mit so einem Ergebnis zufrieden gewesen. Meiner einer ist Fünftletzter in der 60km Runde gewesen.


----------



## NEWbiker2005 (26. Juli 2006)

Ich werde Heute etwas Radfahren
Talstation Neroberg - start

Wer hat lust mitzufahren (vorzufahren;-)? 
von der Uhrzeit bin ich flexibel aber nicht zu früh
eher ab 17/18 Uhr


----------



## kimpel (26. Juli 2006)

um 18uhr hab ich n termin, aber so gegen viertel vor/punkt 19uhr kann ich da sein (100% )


----------



## MTB_Fully_in_Wiesbaden (26. Juli 2006)

...ich könnte gegen 19.15 Uhr da sein. Gegen eine Runde auf die Platte hätte ich nichts einzuwenden, soweit wir es bei dieser Hitze nicht zu schnell angehen!


----------



## MTB_Fully_in_Wiesbaden (26. Juli 2006)

...na gut; 19.00 Uhr schaffe ich auch!


----------



## NEWbiker2005 (26. Juli 2006)

OK 

19:00 Uhr ist Gut


----------



## trekkinger (26. Juli 2006)

Möglicherweise tauche ich auch auf, je nachdem, wie sich mein Tagesablauf entwickelt. Sollte ich um 19 Uhr nicht da sein, einfach ohne mich fahren.

Gruß
Kai


----------



## MTB_Fully_in_Wiesbaden (26. Juli 2006)

Mensch; das könnte ja eine richtig nette Veranstaltung werden.


----------



## trekkinger (26. Juli 2006)

Abwarten, hier zieht es sich gerade zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Fully_in_Wiesbaden (26. Juli 2006)

...stimmt. Sieht schlecht aus. 

Aber abwarten und hoffen: Ich wohne ganz in der Nähe des Treffpunktes und bin 100%ig um 19.00 Uhr da, soweit es dann nicht regnet oder ein Gewitter unmittelbar bevorsteht!


----------



## trekkinger (26. Juli 2006)

Meine lose Zusage werde ich erstmal zurücknehmen. Mein Rad knarrt ultranervig und daher werde ich mich den Dämpferbuchsen widmen. 

Denke also nicht, dass ich noch auftauchen werde.

Dann halt ein anderes mal.


----------



## kimpel (26. Juli 2006)

was denn, is doch das geilste wetter draussen, also ich mach mich jetzt aufjedenfall auf den weg


----------



## Cube_Taunus (26. Juli 2006)

Hallo 

ich hab' Eppstein Taunustrails wieder verpaßt. Ich würde gerne mal die Strecke kennen und aus Spaß fahren.  Wer kann mit eine Beschreibung geben? Wird ja leider nicht im Internet bekannt gegeben.

Gruß
Anke


----------



## NEWbiker2005 (26. Juli 2006)

Ich werd mich auch gleich auf dem Weg machen - raus aus dem Büro und ab in den Wald bei bestem Wetter ;-)


----------



## MTB_Fully_in_Wiesbaden (26. Juli 2006)

Na; wir haben es endlich geschafft!!!!! Die "Feierabendrunde Wiesbaden" hat heute tatsächlich stattgefunden! Grüße an NEWbiker2005 und kimpel; war´ne nette Runde!


----------



## trekkinger (26. Juli 2006)

kimpel schrieb:
			
		

> was denn, is doch das geilste wetter draussen, also ich mach mich jetzt aufjedenfall auf den weg





			
				Nils Leimbrock schrieb:
			
		

> Na; wir haben es endlich geschafft!!!!! Die "Feierabendrunde Wiesbaden" hat heute tatsächlich stattgefunden! Grüße an NEWbiker2005 und kimpel; war´ne nette Runde!


Da habe ich was verpasst. Operation Dämpferbuchsen war ein voller Erfolg, das ewige Nervgeknarre hat ein Ende. Leider aber "OP Tretlager nachziehen" nicht. Es knackt/klickt je nach Belastung ein oder zweimal im Wiegetritt.
Aber ich schweife vom Thema ab... 

@Cube_Taunus
Mit einer Streckenbeschreibung kann ich leider nicht dienen. Auch würde ich sie wohl kaum in der richtigen Reihenfolge nachfahren können.

Es gibt einen Eppsteiner Thread, vllt. können Dir diese Leute helfen.


@all
Bei dem Treffen am nächsten Mittwoch ist es doch wohl geblieben?! Zusätzliche Treffen vorher nicht ausgeschlossen.


----------



## MTB_Fully_in_Wiesbaden (26. Juli 2006)

Das Treffen nächsten Mittwoch steht! 

Ich fahre am Freitag wieder. Könnte gegen 19.30 am selben Treffpunkt sein. Wer Lust hat, ist gerne eingeladen (Tempo mittel; Strecke technisch wenig anspruchsvoll, dafür viel bergauf)!


----------



## NEWbiker2005 (27. Juli 2006)

Ja Super, war ne schöne Feierabendrunde. 
Hat Spass gemacht und bin Freitag 19:30 auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janosch- (27. Juli 2006)

Cube_Taunus schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> ich hab' Eppstein Taunustrails wieder verpaßt. Ich würde gerne mal die Strecke kennen und aus Spaß fahren.  Wer kann mit eine Beschreibung geben? Wird ja leider nicht im Internet bekannt gegeben.


@ Anke

hier gibts ein paar Taunustrails-Threads:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=42

Frag am besten mal die Eppsteiner Homies, die wissen so einiges rund
um den Marathon. Hab die Strecke leider auch nicht mehr so genau im
Kopf... war auch ganz schön ausgefeilt.


----------



## MTK-Cube (27. Juli 2006)

Cube_Taunus schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> ich hab' Eppstein Taunustrails wieder verpaßt. Ich würde gerne mal die Strecke kennen und aus Spaß fahren.  Wer kann mit eine Beschreibung geben? Wird ja leider nicht im Internet bekannt gegeben.
> Gruß
> Anke


Hallo,
schau mal hier ab Post-Nr.#86 http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=215447&page=4
oder hier gleich eintragen  
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2842
Übermorgen (Sa. 29.07.) werden da Teile der Eppsteinstrecke gefahren bzw. es geht auf jeden Fall auf den Judenkopf, am Rossert vorbei zum Atzelberg sowie auf dem Staufen; ca. 35km + 1.200hm, aber nicht im Renntempo 
vielleicht sieht man/Frau sich. cu Carsten


----------



## trekkinger (28. Juli 2006)

Die Hochtaunusrunde am 6.8. habe ich längst im Auge, denke da werde ich mitfahren.


----------



## MTB_Fully_in_Wiesbaden (28. Juli 2006)

Habe den Termin Freitag, 19,30 Uhr in der Terminliste eingetragen! Mitfahrer gerne willkommen.


----------



## bjay (1. August 2006)

hallo zusammen. würde gerne mal ne runde mitradeln. ob es diesen freitag klappt weiss ich noch nicht. komme eigentlich aus niedernhausen aber fahre sowieso öftres mal mit dem rad zur arbeit nach wi und dann gegen 18.00 zurück über die platte. von daher würde es sich durchaus anbieten mal gemeinsam eine tour zu machen.


----------



## MTB_Fully_in_Wiesbaden (1. August 2006)

Hi bJay. Ich fahre heute Abend um 19.00 Uhr mit NewBiker2005. Wir starten (wie immer) an der Neroberg Talstation; Ziel wahrscheinlich Platte; Tempo gemäßigt. Wenn Du Lust hast, bist Du (...aber jeder andere auch) herzlich eingeladen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekkinger (1. August 2006)

Also Ihr fahrt auch bei Regen?


----------



## bjay (1. August 2006)

auch bei regen? also mir würde der dreck nichts ausmachen. bis um 19.00 schaffe ich es heute allerdings wohl kaum. mit viel glück habe ich bis 17.00uhr sämtliche arbeit erledigt und könnte es doch schaffen. muss ja noch mein bike in niedernhausen holen.


----------



## maifelder (1. August 2006)

evtl. komme ich auch, muss aber mal gucken.

Edit: Komme doch nicht mit, gehe laufen.


----------



## trekkinger (1. August 2006)

Mal sehen. Vllt. bekomme ich das zeitl. hin.


----------



## MTB_Fully_in_Wiesbaden (1. August 2006)

Zur Regenfrage: Ein paar Tröpfchen machen nichts; ein Platzregen und ich bleibe auf dem Sofa! 

(...erspart Euch die an dieser Stelle angebrachten "Weichduscher" Bemerkungen)


----------



## NEWbiker2005 (2. August 2006)

War mal wieder ne schöne Tour gestern  

~ 400 Höhenmeter
~ 22 KM
~ 1:15 Fahrzeit
~ 19 Km/H Schnitt


----------



## CUBEDriver65195 (2. August 2006)

Die von mir für heute Abend angekündigte Runde muß leider ohne mich stattfinden. Komme voraussichtlich nicht aus dem Büro raus. Sorry! Grüße an die anderen Feierabendrundenfahrer!


----------



## trekkinger (2. August 2006)

Wer wäre denn heute Abend jetzt überhaupt noch alles dabei?

Zur Not würde ich Veranstaltungsmässig umdisponieren.


----------



## MTB_Fully_in_Wiesbaden (2. August 2006)

Ich gehe mit NewBiker2005 heute Abend joggen, (auch) da ich ärgerlicherweise aus Versehen Fett auf meiner vordere Bremsscheibe bekommen habe  .

Ich falle somit heute Abend aus.


----------



## trekkinger (2. August 2006)

Oki doki. Mangels Mitfahrer fällt das Treffen zunächst aus. Aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben.

VG
Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NEWbiker2005 (10. August 2006)

Heute abend gehts wieder mal in eine kleine Feierabendrunde
 
Wo      Nerobergtal
Wann   19:15
Tempo  Mittel
Strecke Mittel

in etwa die Eckdaten wie letztesmal (siehe Eintrag #48 auf Seite 2)


----------



## maifelder (14. August 2006)

Wie sieht es denn in dieser Woche aus?


----------



## MTB_Fully_in_Wiesbaden (23. August 2006)

Fahre heute Abend gegen 19.00 Uhr (...kann mich bei viel Verkehr um bis zu 10 Minuten verspäten) ab Nerobergbahn auf die Platte. Auch bei Regen.

Tempo (höchstens) Mittel; Dauer somit etwas über einer Stunde.

Wer Lust hat mitzufahren, möge kurz "ja" sagen


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (23. August 2006)

bin nicht sicher, ob ichs schaffe, da ich aus darmstadt nach wi. muss. bin prinzipiell aber an feierabendrunden interssiert


----------



## Tolpan76 (23. August 2006)

Hallo!

Hätte auch interesse mitzufahren. Hoffe nur das ich es zeitlich schaffe. 
(Also nicht länger als 5 min warten   )

Grüße
Christian


----------



## MTB_Fully_in_Wiesbaden (23. August 2006)

@Schnitzelfreund & Tolpan

War eine nette Runde! Grüße; Nils


----------



## MTB_Fully_in_Wiesbaden (13. September 2006)

Hi! Werde heute Abend gegen 18.30 an der Talstation Neroberg Richtung Platte (...vielleicht auch noch im Anschluß Richtung Wurzel) starten. Wer Lust hat mitzukommen, ist gerne eingeladen! 

Aber Achtung: Ich fahre eine Feierabendrunde, kein Rennen! Also wird sich das Tempo in dem Bereich einpendeln, in dem man sich noch nett dabei unterhalten kann.


----------



## el.loco (14. September 2006)

Schade zu spät gelesen.
Wäre bei der nächsten Feierabendrunde gerne dabei.


----------



## MTB_Fully_in_Wiesbaden (14. September 2006)

...kein Problem! Komm doch heute einfach mit! Starte heute um 18.30 Uhr von exakt derselben Stelle. Sofern ich mich verspäte, stehe ich wieder im Stau auf der Schiersteiner Brücke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el.loco (14. September 2006)

ich will heute auch biken, aber schon früher damit ich den ersten europapokal auftritt der eintracht im tv nicht verpasse.
nächste woche wäre ich dann mal am start.
wie anspruchsvoll ist denn deine feierabendrunde?


----------



## MTB_Fully_in_Wiesbaden (14. September 2006)

...naja - halt die Platte hoch (...also sollte man schon etwas Kondition mitbringen, braucht aber längst kein Profi zu sein). Immer im feierabendtauglichen Tempo (= keine Rennen!). Versuchen wir´s doch mal nächste Woche. Grüße; Nils


----------



## MTB_Fully_in_Wiesbaden (14. September 2006)

...ach ja. Das Eintracht Match beginnt um 20.45 Uhr. Wir wären spätestens gegen 19.50 Uhr wieder an der Nerobergbahn. Also zeitlich ginge das....


----------



## el.loco (15. September 2006)

vom profi bin ich weit entfernt - die platte komme ich schon hoch ;-)
nächste woche bin ich gerne mal dabei.
gruß


----------



## janosch- (15. September 2006)

werde mich demnächst auch mal anschließen.
leider ist mein mtb-rahmen gebrochen und ich
warte noch auf den neuen...


----------



## Tolpan76 (9. Oktober 2006)

Hallo!

Vielleicht noch jemand Lust nachher 'ne gemütliche Runde zu fahren?
Würde mal sagen so gegen 1730 an der Nerobergbahn. Dann ist es auch noch ein bißchen hell  

Grüße
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Fully_in_Wiesbaden (9. Oktober 2006)

...würde sehr gerne; aber 17.30 schaffe ich leider nicht! 
Vielleicht wann anders! Grüße vom Nils


----------



## el.loco (10. Oktober 2006)

wie siehts mittwoch oder donnerstag gegen 17.30h bei euch aus?
aber kein rennen...


----------



## NEWbiker2005 (12. Oktober 2006)

Moin,

hat jemand interesse evtl auch später zu fahren?

Ca 20:00 oder 21:00 Uhr? Dunkel ist ja eh.

ansonsten versuch ich es wieder um 19:00 Uhr

ich hoffe nächste Woche wieder durchstarten zu können aber dann erstmal wieder Anfängertempo bitte


----------



## MTB_Fully_in_Wiesbaden (12. Oktober 2006)

Wäre morgen Abend dabei! So ab 19.30 Uhr!


----------



## NEWbiker2005 (12. Oktober 2006)

Moin,

morgen 19:30 ?
da fährt mein ICE gerade in HH ein


----------



## MTB_Fully_in_Wiesbaden (12. Oktober 2006)

Schade. Nächste Woche dann vielleicht! Hat sonst jemand Lust morgen Abend so ab 19.30 Uhr (...etwas später wäre noch besser) Richtung Platte zu radeln?


----------



## trekkinger (24. Oktober 2006)

Nabend Leute!

Zwar habe ich es noch nie geschafft mitzufahren, wage aber trotzdem zu fragen:
Wie sieht es denn mal mit einem Nightride aus?


----------



## MTB_Fully_in_Wiesbaden (24. Oktober 2006)

...kommen gerade von einem wieder! Wir können ja den nächsten wieder über´s Forum organisieren! 
Grüße Nils


----------



## Tolpan76 (31. Oktober 2006)

Wie sieht es denn mit einer gemütlichen Runde diese Woche aus?
Vielleicht Donnerstag Abend?

Grüße Christian


----------



## MTB_Fully_in_Wiesbaden (31. Oktober 2006)

...wir fahren heute Abend um 19.30 bei mir los. Wenn Du Lust hast, dann komm doch mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekkinger (31. Oktober 2006)

Nächsten Montag werden Mitglied [elvis], sein Kollege und ich wahrscheinlich wieder eine Runde drehen, so wie gestern. (S'war scheee!).
Wo genau steht noch nicht fest.


----------



## Tolpan76 (2. November 2006)

Kannst ja mal schreiben wann und wo ihr euch trefft ...


----------



## trekkinger (4. November 2006)

Tolpan, ich warte nur noch die Mail ab und poste dann genaueres.


----------



## trekkinger (5. November 2006)

Also es steht fest. Am Montag Abend um 18.30 Uhr an der Nerobergbahn starten wir zu einem netten kleinen Nightride Richtung Platte oder so. Es sei denn, es regnet (Niesel zählt nicht). Der Weg ergibt sich dann, denke ich.

Wer also Lust hat...


----------



## trekkinger (5. November 2006)

trekkinger schrieb:


> Wer also Lust hat...


*!!!*

Licht nicht vergessen!


----------



## Tolpan76 (6. November 2006)

Dann hoffen wir mal das es "trocken" bleibt.
Werde versuchen pünktlich zu sein und Licht hab ich natürlich dabei   

Christian


----------



## trekkinger (6. November 2006)

Ei dann bis dann!


----------



## trekkinger (6. November 2006)

War eine tolle Runde. Platte rauf, rüber zur Hohen Kanzel und wieder zurück. waren am Ende nur 1,5h, aber es war cool. Dank Tolpan76 hatten wir auch immer schön Licht. 
Wir haben schonmal den nächsten Montag für eine Tour anvisiert, mal schauen wie es sich ergibt.


----------



## Tolpan76 (7. November 2006)

War wirklich eine nette Runde. Sollten wir öfters machen  

Grüße
Christian

PS: Bin noch gut Heim gekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekkinger (9. November 2006)

Tataaaa.
Vielleicht sollten wir schonmal überlegen, wo wir uns das nächste mal treffen? 
Uhrzeit würde ich wieder so zwischen 18.30-19 Uhr sagen?!


----------



## lokalhorst (10. November 2006)

trekkinger schrieb:


> Tataaaa.
> Vielleicht sollten wir schonmal überlegen, wo wir uns das nächste mal treffen?
> Uhrzeit würde ich wieder so zwischen 18.30-19 Uhr sagen?!



Da ich Montag frei habe, aus Wiesbaden komme, Licht habe, einen Helm habe, ...usw könnte ich ja mal mitkommen. Ich hoffe es klappt und ihr fahrt dann auch.

ey der Horst


----------



## trekkinger (10. November 2006)

Nur zu. Muss nur das Wetter mitspielen, dann ist's genauso sicher wie die zwei Montage jeweils zuvor.


----------



## trekkinger (12. November 2006)

Momentan sieht es mit dem Wetter recht gut aus. Von meiner Seite aus würde 18.45/19Uhr gut passen. Fragt sich nur wo diesmal.

Vermutlich werde ich morgen ziemlich lahm sein. Musste sportlich heute einiges geben (Vereinsmeisterschaft Tischtennis).


----------



## [elvis] (12. November 2006)

Tach!

Zum Testen der neuen Lampen und in Anbetracht der tischtennisbedingten Schwächung der Truppe schlage ich eine lockere Rheinrunde vor.
Treffpunkt 19:00Uhr Ordnungsamt (Europaviertel)?
Grüße,
[elvis]


----------



## trekkinger (13. November 2006)

Ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tolpan76 (13. November 2006)

Moin!

Ich werde es heute nicht schaffen  
Hab lange Dienst und komme wahrscheinlich nicht vor 1800 aus der Firma. 
Wünsche euch viel Spass und hoffe das es nächstes mal klappt.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## lokalhorst (13. November 2006)

[elvis];3178601 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach!
> 
> Zum Testen der neuen Lampen und in Anbetracht der tischtennisbedingten Schwächung der Truppe schlage ich eine lockere Rheinrunde vor.
> Treffpunkt 19:00Uhr Ordnungsamt (Europaviertel)?
> ...



Sorry aber meine schwächung ist auch gerade ziemlich groß. Ich hatte am Sa Rüsselcross und gestern eine WIPOMannschaftstour nach Rüdesheim, bißchen Weinberge und zurück. Heute sagen meine Beine nur noch Schmerz. Wenn ihr nächste Wohe wieder dort um die Zeit losdüst, kann ich das auch trotz Arbeit schaffen. Und wenn ihr Euch Nähe Europaviertel trefft, kommt vielleicht auch der Rest der Mannschaft noch mit, da die Leut auch dort wohnen.

Ey der Horst


----------



## trekkinger (13. November 2006)

Hallo elvis.
Habe zwar schon auf Deine Mail-Box gesprochen, trotzdem sage ich vorsichtshalber hier nochmal ab. 

Kai


----------



## [elvis] (13. November 2006)

Jungs, Jungs, so wird das nix mit dem Winterpokal 
Da ungefähr genau 5 von 5 potentiellen Interessenten für heute abgesagt haben, verschiebe ich die Tour auf morgen. Wer dann Zeit und Lust hat, kann ja hier nochmal Bescheid sagen. Ich werde auf jedenfall fahren.
Grüße,
elvis


----------



## trekkinger (14. November 2006)

Moschee! 

Heute Abend ist mit mir auch nicht zu rechnen.

Wie war die Jungfernfahrt mit den Lampen?


VG
Kai


----------



## laufand (14. November 2006)

Hi Jungs,

als langjähriger passiver Leser Eures Threads  , wär ich auch mal gerne bei einer Tour dabei (müsste auch mal wieder dringend was für den WP machen).
Findet die Feierabendrunde heute statt?
Ist Treffpunkt und Ort der gleiche wie gestern (19:00 Ordnungsamt/Europaviertel)??? Würde mir super passen, wohne quasi um die Ecke evtl. kann ich auch schon etwas früher.

Gruß,

Andreas

PS: Wie lange/schnell fahrt Ihr eigentlich???


----------



## lokalhorst (14. November 2006)

laufand schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> 
> als langjähriger passiver Leser Eures Threads  , wär ich auch mal gerne bei einer Tour dabei (müsste auch mal wieder dringend was für den WP machen).
> Findet die Feierabendrunde heute statt?
> ...



ich kann mich meinem Vorschreiber nur in allen Punkten anschließen

19:00 Uhr könnte ich auch schaffen
Und die Beine sind auch schon wieder ok.
Ey der Horst


----------



## [elvis] (14. November 2006)

laufand schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> 
> als langjähriger passiver Leser Eures Threads  , wär ich auch mal gerne bei einer Tour dabei (müsste auch mal wieder dringend was für den WP machen).
> Findet die Feierabendrunde heute statt?
> ...



Servus Zweibeiner auf Zweirädern,

ich fahre heute und freue mich sehr über Mitfahrer.
Strecke, Länge und Geschwindigkeit sind total abhängig von den Teilnehmern, ich bin da flexibel. Von daher - *Treffpunkt heute, 14.11.2006, 19:00Uhr, Parkplatz Ordnungsamt Europaviertel* - ich würde eine flache Runde um den Rhein fahren, lasse mich von den (potentiellen) Mitfahrern aber auch gerne zu einer anderen Tour überreden. Zwischen 1,5 und 2,5h  halte ich für optimal, wobei ich lieber länger als kürzer fahre. Sollte es in Strömen regnen, würde ich hier meine eventuelel Absage posten bzw. kann auch gerne auf eine Email an elvis @ dvoid . org  (Leerzeichen entfernen) meine Telefonnummer mitteilen.

Hoffe, man sieht sich!
Beste Grüße,
[elvis]


----------



## laufand (14. November 2006)

[elvis];3183316 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Zweibeiner auf Zweirädern,
> 
> ich fahre heute und freue mich sehr über Mitfahrer.
> Strecke, Länge und Geschwindigkeit sind total abhängig von den Teilnehmern, ich bin da flexibel. Von daher - *Treffpunkt heute, 14.11.2006, 19:00Uhr, Parkplatz Ordnungsamt Europaviertel* - ich würde eine flache Runde um den Rhein fahren, lasse mich von den (potentiellen) Mitfahrern aber auch gerne zu einer anderen Tour überreden. Zwischen 1,5 und 2,5h  halte ich für optimal, wobei ich lieber länger als kürzer fahre. Sollte es in Strömen regnen, würde ich hier meine eventuelel Absage posten bzw. kann auch gerne auf eine Email an elvis @ dvoid . org  (Leerzeichen entfernen) meine Telefonnummer mitteilen.
> ...



Hi [elvis],

hört sich gut an  . Ich stehe dann um 19:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Ordnungsamt Europaviertel. 
2,5 Std. sind mir zwar etwas lang   aber ich kann mich im Notfall ja ausklinken  

Ciao und bis später,

Andreas

PS: Vielleicht kommt der Lokalhorst ja auch mit!!! Alles fürs Team!!!


----------



## [elvis] (14. November 2006)

Servus,

wetter sieht ja gut aus, eine weitere Zusage per Email habe ich auch schon bekommen. Bis gleich dann ...

Grüße,
[elvis]

P.S. Das Ordnungsamt ist bei der VHS.
P.P.S Die 2,5h waren ein Richtwert - das ist wie im Swingerclub - "alles kann, nichts muss"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lokalhorst (14. November 2006)

laufand schrieb:


> Hi [elvis],
> 
> hört sich gut an  . Ich stehe dann um 19:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Ordnungsamt Europaviertel.
> 2,5 Std. sind mir zwar etwas lang   aber ich kann mich im Notfall ja ausklinken
> ...




ich in die Zusage per Mail und auch im LMB, ordentlich wie ich bin

Horst


----------



## laufand (14. November 2006)

lokalhorst schrieb:


> ich in die Zusage per Mail und auch im LMB, ordentlich wie ich bin
> 
> Horst



Upps, LMB hab ich ja gar nicht gesehen. Na, da hab ich mich doch prompt angemeldet  

CU

Andreas


----------



## [elvis] (15. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

jemand Interesse an 'ner Runde heute abend? Das Wetter ist einfach zu geil 
Trekkinger? Tolpan? lokalhorst? laufand? Nils? mr. binford?
Grüße,
[elvis]
-> elvis @ dvoid . org (Leerzeichen entfernen) oder Handy, wer die Nummer schon hat...


----------



## MTB_Fully_in_Wiesbaden (15. November 2006)

Bin am Sonntag Abend gestürzt, da etwas am Hinterbau meines Fullys gebrochen ist. Bike ist zur Reparatur, bis dahin bin ich mangels fahrbaren Untersatzes leider "Out of Order"! 

Grüße; Nils


----------



## lokalhorst (15. November 2006)

[elvis];3186503 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> jemand Interesse an 'ner Runde heute abend? Das Wetter ist einfach zu geil
> Trekkinger? Tolpan? lokalhorst? laufand? Nils? mr. binford?
> ...




Sorry heute und morgen trotz Superwetter leider keine Zeit. Aber am WoEn wie besprochen am Sa die Tour und als Ergänzung vielleicht auch noch So mit den Beinharten. Ab und zu mal andere Reviere ist super....

Ey der Horst


----------



## trekkinger (15. November 2006)

Auch von mir sorry, heute darf ich meine Holde bekochen und Donnerstag bin ich auch nicht abkömmlich. 

Wie war die Runde gestern, habt ihr die Nacht zum Tage gemacht?


----------



## [elvis] (15. November 2006)

trekkinger schrieb:


> Auch von mir sorry, heute darf ich meine Holde bekochen und Donnerstag bin ich auch nicht abkömmlich.
> 
> Wie war die Runde gestern, habt ihr die Nacht zum Tage gemacht?



Tach!
Mit der Lampe bin ich zufrieden, auch wenn wir "nur" ne relativ helle Runde gefahren sind. Einzig die Befestigung war etwas fummelig. Da muss ich noch ein bisschen rumprobieren, bis das alles richtig hält. Aber ansonsten:  hoch für Sigma.

Würde jemand Freitag nachmittag (ca. 15:30) im Hellen (jippieh) fahren wollen?

Beste Grüße,
[elvis]


----------



## MTB_Fully_in_Wiesbaden (15. November 2006)

...sollte mein Rad bis dahin wieder in Ordnung sein, käme ich mit! 

Aber eigentlich schade: Habe gerade eine *richtig* helle Lampe gekauft und freue mich zur Zeit über jede Nachtfahrt!


----------



## Tolpan76 (16. November 2006)

Hab im letzten Post von mir etwas ungenau geschrieben... 
Hab die ganze Woche "Spät"  Wird also diese Woche nix mehr. 
Vielleicht am Sonntag wenn das Wetter passt oder halt nächste Woche...

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NEWbiker2005 (16. November 2006)

nächste woche würde ich auch mitkommen Di oder Mi


----------



## [elvis] (16. November 2006)

Ich war gestern später abends auf der Platte; hoch mit der 5W Sigma, runter mit der 5er und der 10er. Das  reicht völlig aus, auch wenn es keine *richtig* helle Lampe ist 

Ich werde Freitag Nachmittag auf jeden fall wieder fahren und evtl  auch Samstag nachmittags.
Sonntag wahrscheinlich eher nicht. Nächste Woche bestimmt auch wieder mehrmals. Ort und Zeit schreibe ich dann wieder hier rein. Gerade im Dunkeln will ich nicht so gerne alleine fahren...

ride on!
[elvis]


----------



## trekkinger (19. November 2006)

Moin Elvis!

Muss meine lose Zusage für die Tour morgen leider zurücknehmen. Es gab unvorhergesehene Komplikationen bei der Reparatur, und das gilt es erstmal zu bewerkstelligen. Sorry.

Aber danke für den Anruf! Ich komme dann auf Dich zu, wenn ich wieder einsatzbereit bin.


----------



## [elvis] (19. November 2006)

Hi!

Ja, schade. Viel Erfolg bei der Reparatur!
Sonst jemand Interesse, Montag oder Dienstag abend zu fahren?
Grüße,
[elvis]


----------



## lokalhorst (19. November 2006)

trekkinger schrieb:


> Moin Elvis!
> 
> Muss meine lose Zusage für die Tour morgen leider zurücknehmen. Es gab unvorhergesehene Komplikationen bei der Reparatur, und das gilt es erstmal zu bewerkstelligen. Sorry.
> 
> Aber danke für den Anruf! Ich komme dann auf Dich zu, wenn ich wieder einsatzbereit bin.



Stand heute, hätte ich Di noch Zeit so ab frühstens 18:30. Wenn auf der Maloche nix dazwischen kommt, bn ich dabei

Ey der Horst


----------



## [elvis] (20. November 2006)

Hallo,

mein Trainings- und Zeitplan zwingt mich dazu, heute auf jedenfall zu fahren, morgen geht nicht. Würde so zwischen halb 8 und 8 losfahren. Wenn jemand Interesse hat -> elvis AT dvoid.org .

Grüße,
[elvis]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laufand (21. November 2006)

Hi,

ich werde heute so ab 19:00-19:15 Uhr im Europaviertel zu einer langsamen Runde über Schloss Freudenberg, Rheinblick, Chaussee-Haus, Fasanerie, Schläferskopfstollen, ... aufbrechen.

Wer Lust hat...

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## trekkinger (21. November 2006)

Werde mich melden, wenn ich wieder alles im Lot und Zeit habe.


----------



## [elvis] (26. November 2006)

Hallo,

Montag abend? Jemand Interesse?
Grüße,
[elvis]


----------



## trekkinger (26. November 2006)

Tut mir leid, nein. Muss wieder in die Reha zu Besuch.


----------



## Tolpan76 (27. November 2006)

Wird mir heute ein bißchen zu eng, hab nur bis 1930 Zeit...
Wie sieht es Morgen aus?

Grüße
Christian


----------



## [elvis] (27. November 2006)

Hi,

heute war nett, seeehr warm! Dienstag kann ich nicht, Mittwoch würde ich wieder und evtl Freitag nachmittag...

Grüße,
elvis


----------



## [elvis] (29. November 2006)

Hallo,

ich fahre jetzt noch ne Runde (21Uhr).
Wer Lust hat, email über das Forum (Klick auf den Usernamen oben links).
Hab ne neue EMail-Adresse wegen SPAM.

Grüße,
[elvis]


----------



## [elvis] (30. November 2006)

So, ich führe meinen Monolog weiter 
Das WE bin ich nicht da, daher ->
Nächste Tour, Montag abend, ca. 19:30Uhr.
Tschöö,
elvis


----------



## trekkinger (2. Dezember 2006)

Ich sage zu 90% zu. Wo soll Treffpunkt sein?

Sollte eine Wohnungsbesichtigung anstehen, die derzeit nunmal Vorrang haben, muss ich dann kurzfristig absagen. Ist aber eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## trekkinger (5. Dezember 2006)

Ok, Elvis, heute Abend 19.30Uhr.

Und wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [elvis] (5. Dezember 2006)

Heute, 19:30, Parkplatz Ordnungsamt Europaviertel. Lockere Rheinrunde (siehe auch LMB).
Bis dann,
trekkinger & [elvis]


----------



## trekkinger (5. Dezember 2006)

Bis gleich!


----------



## [elvis] (6. Dezember 2006)

Also wenn heute jemand Interesse hat, ich wär dabei... Wer weiß, wie lange es noch so warm und trocken bleibt.
-> EMail über das Forum.
CU,
[elvis]


----------



## [elvis] (7. Dezember 2006)

Ich fahre heute abend ebenfalls. Scheinbar will niemand mehr mitfahren?! Ich poste dann hier auch nichts mehr, wer fahren will, kann ja ´ne Email schicken.
trekkinger und ich wollen Montag evtl. wieder fahren.
Grüße,
[elvis]


----------



## maifelder (21. März 2007)

Hätte heute jemand Lust?


----------



## [elvis] (21. März 2007)

Servus!
Heute geht nicht, evtl morgen!
Grüße,
[elvis]


----------



## trekkinger (21. März 2007)

Bei mir ist die Woche eh schlecht, da Messe und Tischtennis.

Nächste Woche könnten wir vielleicht mal wieder ein Ründchen drehen. Akkus sind schon aufgeladen.


----------



## black (25. März 2007)

hi, 

mal ne frage:

studiere in mainz! würde gerne mal mit euch ne runde unter der woche drehen.
wie sieht das aus? hab kein gefühl für die entfernung! muss von hechtsheim rüber kommen. wie lang ist denn da für mich ne anfahrt mit dem rad? 

mfg
black


----------



## trekkinger (25. März 2007)

Gude!

Schwer zu sagen. Ich würde es so auf 15-20km Luftlinie schätzen, je nachdem wo das Treffen ist. Unter Umständen sogar auf 25km.
Gib hier: 
http://www.stadtplandienst.de/home.asp?SID=64de7118a6456e5892c171375008d46a&oldses=1
Wiesbaden ein. 


Die Bilder in Deiner Galerie, sind die von der Nähe Bad Kreuznach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [elvis] (25. März 2007)

black schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> mal ne frage:
> 
> ...



Hallo,

Du kannst Dein Rad auch kostenlos mit der S-Bahn nach Wiesbaden bringen - als Student hast Du ja vermutlich sowieso ein Semesterticket.
Das Wetter ist ja wieder prima, können wir also diese Woche gerne mal machen. Dienstag?

Grüße,
[elvis]


----------



## trekkinger (25. März 2007)

Dienstag!

Wo?


----------



## Ruderbock (25. März 2007)

Ab relativ bald starten auch wieder die Bike-Treffs im GoWa (Gonsenheimer Wald, ab Schloss Waldhausen Nähe Mainz). Geplant sind Di + Do, wahrscheinlich ab nach den Osterferien. Allerdings fahren manche auch schon früher... Z.B. wollte Clemens Di ne Runde drehen (Clemens: Ich kann wohl doch nicht), ich würde Do anstreben, kann aber nicht sagen wann ich bei der Arbeit rauskomme.
Nachzuschauen unter Beinhart.de, verabreden evtl unter PM / email (oder wenn vor den offiziellen Treffs spontan mit Handy)

ride on
Jens


----------



## maifelder (26. März 2007)

Morgen (Dienstag) jemand Zeit und Lust, Start so ab 17Uhr-17.30Uhr irgendwo in Wiesbaden.


----------



## [elvis] (26. März 2007)

Hallo,

da wir das schöne Wetter bestmöglichst ausnutzen wollen haben wir uns entschloßen, Dienstag schon gegen 15:30Uhr in Wiesbaden loszufahren (als Ausgleichsmaßname muß ich dafür vor 6 aufstehen - OMG).
Sollte das wider Erwarten jemandem passen, ist er natürlich herzlichst zum Mitfahren eingeladen und kann sich hier nochmal melden.

Grüße,
[elvis]


----------



## black (26. März 2007)

hi,

ist uns ein wenig stressig aber ich belhalt mal das hier im auge und in naher zukunft komme ich mal rüber auf die "schääl sick" ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sharleena (27. März 2007)

hallo leute, bin neu in wiesbaden und hätte auch interesse an feierabend bzw. wochenendtouren, jedoch leichte bis mittlere touren, da ich aus der übung bin, aber das schöne wetter lockt. gruss sharleena


----------



## [elvis] (27. März 2007)

Sharleena schrieb:


> hallo leute, bin neu in wiesbaden und hätte auch interesse an feierabend bzw. wochenendtouren, jedoch leichte bis mittlere touren, da ich aus der übung bin, aber das schöne wetter lockt. gruss sharleena



Hallo,

na dann herzlich willkommen in Wiesbaden. Wir fahren "mittlere Touren", u.a. heute um 15:30Uhr in WI-Innenstadt. Wenn Du mit möchtest, kannst Du mich unter 
Null Eins Fünf Sieben / Sieben Vier Sieben Zwei Null Vier Sechs Fünf
erreichen.

Grüße,
[elvis]


----------



## Sharleena (21. April 2007)

Hallo Leute, wie sieht es denn aus? Gab es mal wieder eine Tour? Habe mein Bike jetzt und möchte fahren.


----------



## trekkinger (21. April 2007)

Ja, es gibt noch Touren. Die werden aber meist per eMail oder telefonisch verabredet, manchmal auch ziemlich spontan. Die Nr. steht ein Posting oben drüber.


----------



## Sharleena (23. April 2007)

OK, dann schicke ich elvis mal meine mobilnr. bin am samstag gefahren, aber da ich mich nicht so gut auskenne, war's nur ne kurze tour.


----------



## blackbike__ (24. April 2007)

hi zusammen,wir wollten heute abend eine kleine und wirklich langsame feierabendrunde drehen, vielleicht möchte ja jemand von euch mit.start wäre: 19 uhr, parklatz einwohnermeldeamt europaviertel, dann über freudenberg richtung georgenborn, xt-weg zur hohen wurzel, blauer punkt richtung wassertretstelle und dann ist's wahrscheinlich schon fast dunkel also zeit richtung wi zurück zufahren. @ sharleena: bin auch 'ne frau und würde mich über weibliche unterstützung freuen ! die tour heute abend wird defintiv ganz gemütlich und langsam.wer mitmöchte am besten noch kurz hier posten, dann stehen wir nicht umsonst am treffpunkt.dann bis vielleicht heute abend,gruss, blackbike


----------



## blackbike__ (24. April 2007)

mmh, irgendwie funktionieren die zeilenumbrüche gerade nicht, werden automatisch rausgeschmissen, also verzeiht, wenn mein beitrag oben ein wenig unübersichtlich ist


----------



## Sharleena (24. April 2007)

Hej Blackbike, also gegen eine wirklich langsame und gemütliche Runde hätte ich nichts einzuwenden und wäre auch dabei, allerdings macht mich die Wegbeschreibung dann doch stutzig (XT Weg zur Hohen Wurzel hört sich steil an). Ich muß erst wieder reinkommen und möchte nicht die Gruppe bremsen. Kann die Strecke auch nicht einschätzen, obwohl ich gerne kommen würde. Ich überlege es mir, da ich wirklich Lust habe und bin dann wenn rechtzeitig am Treffpunkt.


----------



## laufand (24. April 2007)

Hallo Sharleena,

der XT-Weg zur hohen Wurzel hat nur 1-2 steilere Stellen und da kann man notfalls auch schieben. Blackbike und meinereiner sind vom Wochenende noch so platt, dass wir glücklich sind je langsamer gefahren wird.

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## Sharleena (24. April 2007)

Hej Andreas, 

dann schliess ich mich Euch an - vielleicht ganz guter Einstieg, ich freue mich.

CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maifelder (24. April 2007)

Hat morgen, Mittwoch 25.04. jemand Zeit und Lust?


----------



## -Maddin- (26. April 2007)

Also ich komme aus Niedernhausen. Kenne mich AUf Platte Hohe Kanzel Eisernehand Hohe Wurzel und co ziemlich gut aus ! 

Ich würde vorschlagen treffpunkt auf Platte ! Damit Wiesbadener und Taunussteiner beide etwas von haben. Wäre bei touren grundsätzlich dabei.


----------



## axel123 (2. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

am Donnerstag abend (3.5.) jemand Lust auf eine kleine Runde? 
Treffpunkt irgendwann so zwischen 18 und 19.00 in Wiesbaden nähe Dürerplatz. Zusammen losfahren - zusammen ankommen, der oder die Langsamste bestimmt das Tempo (das bin erfahrungsgemäß ich   ) 
Zur Zeit sind wir zu dritt...


----------



## maifelder (2. Mai 2007)

axel123 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> am Donnerstag abend (3.5.) jemand Lust auf eine kleine Runde?
> Treffpunkt irgendwann so zwischen 18 und 19.00 in Wiesbaden nähe Dürerplatz. Zusammen losfahren - zusammen ankommen, der oder die Langsamste bestimmt das Tempo (das bin erfahrungsgemäß ich   )
> Zur Zeit sind wir zu dritt...





hmm, wäre dabei, aber 18-19Uhr, ist aber spät, wann wird es denn dunkel?


----------



## axel123 (2. Mai 2007)

maifelder schrieb:


> hmm, wäre dabei, aber 18-19Uhr, ist aber spät, wann wird es denn dunkel?



im wald so ab 20.30

früher geht auf keinen fall, da alle noch arbeiten müssen. gibt ja auch licht


----------



## Sharleena (2. Mai 2007)

Hej, schade, ich muß leider bis 18.45 h arbeiten, sonst gerne.


----------



## axel123 (2. Mai 2007)

Sharleena schrieb:


> Hej, schade, ich muß leider bis 18.45 h arbeiten, sonst gerne.



ab wann könntest du denn? 19.15? auf die viertelstunde soll es nicht ankommen....


----------



## axel123 (3. Mai 2007)

so, jetzt konkreter: Treffpunkt 19.00 Dillstrasse (erste Querstrasse zwischen Aarstrasse und Lahnstrasse vom Dürerplatz kommend)

wer lust hat, ist gerne willkommen. (mitfahren auf eigene verantwortung und gefahr)




Axel


----------



## Sharleena (3. Mai 2007)

Uupps, selbst das hätte ich nicht geschafft, aber danke für das Angebot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Windschlupf (7. Mai 2007)

Holla,
hier geht ja was ... Ich hebe mal vorsichtig die Hand, wenn sich wieder eine Karawanne gen Wurzel, Platte oder Rheingau-Anhöhen aufmachen sollte.
Gebt's Bscheid!


----------



## axel123 (10. Mai 2007)

ist zwar kurzfristig, aber hat noch jemand lust heute abend ein ründchen zu drehen?


----------



## axel123 (15. Mai 2007)

heute abend 19:00. jemand lust?


----------



## trekkinger (15. Mai 2007)

Sorry, anderweitig verplant, aber vllt. fahre ich am Donnerstag.


----------



## fixundfertig (15. Mai 2007)

Hallo, suche noch Leute zum mitfahren. Nur wie fit sollte ich sein?
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sharleena (15. Mai 2007)

Das kommt darauf an, was bzw. wie Du fahren willst. Ich war bei meiner ersten Tour auch noch relativ unfit, aber es ging und mittlerweile bin ich oft gefahren. Wenn Du nicht fit bist, solltest Du vielleicht nicht gerade auf die Platte wollen, aber Du solltest Dich da realistisch selbst einschätzen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fixundfertig (15. Mai 2007)

Bin ein guter Hobby-Fahrer, wichtiger sind die längen der Strecken. 20-30 ist denke ich kein Thema und wenn man auf der Platte nicht andauernd hoch und runter muß. HM sind nicht meine stärkste Seite. Also wie sieht es aus welchen Charakter haben eure Touren?
Gruß Andreas


----------



## THWTom (15. Mai 2007)

Moin!
Welches Zeitfenster sollte man denn für Eure Fahrten einplanen? Würde viellecht mal von RÜD mit dem Auto zu Euch kommen und dann mal ne Runde mitfahren...

Grüße

Tom


----------



## Windschlupf (15. Mai 2007)

Donnerstag?
Da würde ich gerne den Bierkrug gegen den Radlenker tauschen und mich als Neuling mal vorstellen - wenn was zusammengeht an diesem Tage des Herren.


----------



## Sharleena (15. Mai 2007)

Na dann sollten unsere Herren am "Vatertag" doch mal eine schöne Runde gemeinsam drehen und vielleicht doch am Ende der Tour beim Apfelweinschmidt einkehren


----------



## axel123 (15. Mai 2007)

Sharleena schrieb:


> ... am Ende der Tour beim Apfelweinschmidt einkehren



und ich bin nicht da - so ein mist!


----------



## trekkinger (15. Mai 2007)

Wo ist denn der Apfelweinschmidt?


----------



## Windschlupf (15. Mai 2007)

... in der Verlängerung der Dürer-Anlage. Nach Ende des Parks einfach 100 Meter bergan - und dann Linksschwung.


----------



## trekkinger (15. Mai 2007)

Wenn die Tour zustande kommt, könnte man ja mal einen Äppler nehmen.


----------



## Windschlupf (15. Mai 2007)

Der hat auch verdammt gutes und süffiges Bier. Ungefiltertes!


----------



## trekkinger (16. Mai 2007)

Hört sich ja fast noch besser an. Hoffentlich regnet es morgen nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sharleena (16. Mai 2007)

2 Bekannte von mir wollen morgen zum Apfelweinschmidt, ich werde ihnen auftragen,  nach übermütigen MTB'lern Ausschau zu halten. 
Hoffentlich endet Eure Tour nicht schon, bevor sie angefangen hat. Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß


----------



## trekkinger (16. Mai 2007)

Nabend! Ich fürchte, morgen als Weichei nicht mitzufahren. Aber erstmal bis morgen abwarten.


----------



## trekkinger (17. Mai 2007)

Schade, ich glaube, das wird heut' nix. Wir kriegen das aber noch hin.


----------



## Xtremliep (22. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

da ich noch nicht lange in Wiesbaden wohne wollte ich mal eine Frage an die stellen die hier schon länger radeln.
Ich bin bis jetzt meist auf und um die Hohe Wurzel da ich in der Nähe wohne (Kohlheck).Nun wollte ich aber gern mal eine Runde am Rhein drehen. Ist ja recht flach die Strecke und ich denke das es für ne ruhige Runde ganz ideal wäre.
Nur leider weiß ich halt nicht was da ne schöne Runde wäre. Ich mein wenn ich auf Wiesbadener Seite Richtung Rüdesheim fahre will ich ja nicht die gleiche Strecke zurückfahren.
Also wer da ne schöne Runde kennt kann sie mir ja mal beschreiben.

Grüße
Xtremliep

P.S.: Sry das ich den Thread missbrauche aber dafür nen neuen Thread is auch sinnlos.


----------



## Sharleena (23. Mai 2007)

Rheinrunden kenne ich auch nur einseitig. Man kann aber den Rheinhöhenweg z.b. bis Rüdesheim fahren und dann wieder am Rhein zurück nach Wiesbaden. Ist eine schöne Strecke und macht Spaß.


----------



## picard (23. Mai 2007)

Man kann aber auch mit der Fähre auf die andere Rheinseite übersetzen und die andere Rheinseite fahren. Die Strecke zwischen Mainz und Ingelheim ist ganz schön, weil diese durch ein Naturschutztgebiet führt. Übrigens sind alle Brücken in Wiesbaden mit dem Rad überquerbar. Ein Tour wäre z.B. über die Schiersteiner Brücke (natürlich den Radweg nehmen) und dann am Brückenende gleich rechts Richtung Budenheim. In Ingelheim die Autofähre nehmen und dann von Mittelheim am Leinfahrt zurück bis Schierstein.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Xtremliep (24. Mai 2007)

Danke euch beiden.
Werde es sicher bald mal probieren.

@picard: Weist Du in welchem Rhythmus die Fähre fährt und wie viel eine Überfahrt kostet?

Grüße
Xtremleip


----------



## picard (24. Mai 2007)

Die Fähre fährt regelmäßig, so etwa alle 20min. Kostet etwa 1,50 Euro.

Michael


----------



## Sweetowski (24. Mai 2007)

15 Minutentakt, mit Fahrrad 1,80 Euro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xtremliep (24. Mai 2007)

Na das passt ja. Danke nochmal.


----------



## trekkinger (24. Mai 2007)

Für alle, die spontan mitfahren wollen:

Elvis und meine Wenigkeit werden uns um 19.45 an der Nerobergbahn Talstation treffen und dort noch jemanden mitnehmen, der uns auch noch nicht bekannt ist.

Wer Lust hat, kann mitkommen. Um pünktliches Erscheinen wird gebeten, da es eh schon später wird als geplant. Helm bitte nicht vergessen! Unter Umständen kann ein Licht von Vorteil sein!

Denn:


----------



## janosch- (24. Mai 2007)

@Xtremliep

Eine weitere Fähre rheinabwärts gibts in Bingen nach Rüdesheim.

Übernächste Niederheimbach-Lorch (da mußt du dann aber übers Wispertal die Runde fahren (weit!), weil nur Bundesstrasse auf der hessischer Seite nach Rüdesheim).


----------



## qlaus (30. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

bin in Woche 28 zur Messe in Wi, und habe aus heutiger Sicht am Mi, 27.06. ab späten Nachmittag Zeit für eine Feierabendrunde, so 2-3 Stunden mit ca 16er Schnitt.

Zur Vermeidung von Orientierungsdesastern  würde ich gerne auf lokale Erfahrung zurückgreifen. Hat jemand Zeit und Lust?

Gruß,
Klaus


----------



## [elvis] (30. Mai 2007)

Hallo qlaus,

wir fahren heute (Mittwoch) zu zweit um 19:30Uhr in Wiesbaden-Innenstadt am Kochbrunnen los und fahren 2-3h (heute nur ca. 300hm bei 40km). Es ist nur ein "wüster" Abschnitt dabei, so dass Du vermutlich nicht das allerbeste Licht bräuchtest. Wir fahren mit Sigma Evo, was mehr als ausreicht.
Falls Du mitkommen möchtest, kannst Du Dich ja per EMail melden.
Falls wir nichts hören, fahren wir pünktlich 1930 los.

Bis vielleicht dann,
Gruß,
[elvis]


----------



## Sharleena (17. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute, geht hier noch was? Ich würde gerne heute, Dienstag, abends noch mal hoch zur Platte. Wenn jemand mit will, kann er sich gerne melden. Plane aber gemütlich, da ich 3 Wochen nicht gefahren bin, möchte erst mal wieder die Kondition überprüfen. Also, wer Lust auf's Fahren und Unterhaltung hat, ich will so gegen 18.30 - 19 h los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sharleena (17. Juli 2007)

Wer sich noch nicht entschieden hat: Ich fahre gleich los,  wir könnten uns am Eingang vom Dürerpark treffen. Kurz über icq anschreiben.


----------



## Sharleena (18. Juli 2007)

Hallo @alle,

keiner ist mitgefahren, ok, war auch etwas kurzfristig. Ich freue mich umso mehr, daß meine Kondition trotz 3-wöchiger Pause super ist und ich es gut auf die Platte geschafft habe. Oben war noch schön die Sonne, habe auf der Bank gesessen und diese genossen. Dabei dann beschlossen, den Strommastentrail runterzufahren, habe ich bisher nur 1x gemacht, ganz am Anfang. Hat heute super Laune gemacht - es waren allerdings zu viele Brennesseln überall, da hätte ruhig mal jemand mähen können
Ich fahre diese Woche noch mal, also wenn jemand mit will, über pm oder icq melden.


----------



## Sharleena (27. August 2007)

Auch hier nichts mehr los, schade 

Fährt denn echt keiner mehr?


----------



## Afrikabiker (6. September 2007)

Sharleena schrieb:


> Auch hier nichts mehr los, schade
> 
> Fährt denn echt keiner mehr?



... was soll ich dazu jetzt noch schreiben? ...


----------



## Windschlupf (3. Dezember 2007)

Ahoy,
hier spricht der Notarzt. 
Liegt hier alles brach - alle im Glühweinrausch? Hat keiner mehr Feierabend? Oder Wochenenden?


----------



## trekkinger (3. Dezember 2007)

Hi!

Fast. DEr innere Schweindehund hält mich als Geisel fest gefangen. Bisherige Befreiungsversuche sind kläglich gescheitert, bekomme den Arsch nicht mehr auf den Sattel.


----------



## Windschlupf (3. Dezember 2007)

nun denn - dann mitte September vielleicht mehr. bin jetzt eine woche fodd.


----------



## aloha2002 (4. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

hat hier jemand am Wochenende Bock mal ne Runde zu biken?
Kein DH oder FR, einfach ne scheene Tour in den ansäßigen Bergen  

Wäre für n Feierabend ab und an auch mal dabei. 

grüße
aloha


----------



## bambam69 (8. November 2012)

Kann man diesen Fred nochmal zum Leben erwecken, oder fährt kein Wiesbadener mehr Rad?


----------



## Kriwo (10. November 2012)

Ich komme aus Wiesbaden. Von wo startest du gewöhnlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shrediiiii (12. November 2012)

Moin moin!

Bin auch Wiesbadener und aufm MTB rund um Wi unterwegs. Allerdings fahr ich im Winter keine Feierabendrunden, nachts macht mir das kein Spaß. Daher bleiben für mich eigentlich nur die Wochenenden, wobei ich da auch oft unterwegs bin... übernächstes Wochenende hätte ich Zeit, falls das Wetter einigermaßen ist.

Grüße


----------



## bambam69 (12. November 2012)

Servus, mit richtig Licht macht es doch auch richtig Spaß, mit schlechtem halt keinen....


----------



## shrediiiii (12. November 2012)

Nee, is für mich nicht nur eine Frage des richtigen Lichts. Ich finde, man muss nachts nicht mit hellen Scheinwerfern durch den Wald brettern - Wald und Tiere können da gern mal etwas Ruhe haben. 

Ich bin im Winter dann eben eher mit dem Trekkingrad auf Feld- und Radwegen unterwegs, um das bisschen Kondition, das ich habe, durch den Winter zu retten 

Grüße


----------

